# Dog for adoption: Jack Russel Terrier



## yumiko41 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello, 

We rescued this dog, the owner did not turn up so he will be up for adoption.

We named him Pinky, he's around 4 years old and is a super lovable dog.
He likes to eat fish and chicken.
He cuddles up next to you on the sofa, likes to sleep next to you on the bed.
He's paper trained and when you take him out he's quick to do his business.
He likes to shower, will follow you around and will seek your attention.
Don't worry, he won't beg to play, he just wants to hang out next to you.

He's a bit of a guard dog, will bark briefly when neighbors pass by.

I seriously don't know why anyone would abandon such a super dog.
We wish we could keep him but we can't.

If you're looking for a dog who needs your love and will return you the love, he's the guy.
Please contact .


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

yumiko41 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We rescued this dog, the owner did not turn up so he will be up for adoption.
> 
> ...


aww. he looks so cute!! mm i will help u to ask around.


----------



## yumiko41 (Sep 1, 2010)

atfc said:


> aww. he looks so cute!! mm i will help u to ask around.


Thanks I hope he finds a good home


----------

